# Turbo ABS module long coding



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Does anyone have vag com who has a 2012 Turbo w/manual trans that can grab me their factory ABS module long coding? Pretty sure I screwed mine up trying to make some adjustments and now I can't find the file with my original coding. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

can't leave well enough alone can ya'?...LOL. 

BTW I'll be over in your neck of the woods this weekend. Heading to Gateway for the NHRA race.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> can't leave well enough alone can ya'?...LOL.
> 
> BTW I'll be over in your neck of the woods this weekend. Heading to Gateway for the NHRA race.


LOL, nah I can't, was trying to get the golf R coding to work to completely disable all the computer controlled crap. I'm convinced we don't have all of the same traction control stuff, so that's why I just want to put it back to stock. 

Dam I'm heading to KC this weekend for the Giants v Chiefs game, although with how they've been playing I don't know if I really want to watch the Giants lol. Have fun at the NHRA races, inhale and absorb the nitro! lol


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

drtechy: check the debug folder of VCDS... it contains a log with of the coding changes you've made. Maybe it helps you to get back to the original settings?

Anyways, here's my coding, although it's a Beetle 1.4TSI (twincharged).

Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5C0 907 379 C HW: 5C0 907 379 C
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0156
Revision: 00H31001
Coding: E43B60F8092700FB270D06E490220040251800
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2E7DEC8579899C6E2CF


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chillout said:


> drtechy: check the debug folder of VCDS... it contains a log with of the coding changes you've made. Maybe it helps you to get back to the original settings?
> 
> Anyways, here's my coding, although it's a Beetle 1.4TSI (twincharged).
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I've changed computers a couple of times, yea I know I'm a geek, so the logs are unfortunately gone. Thanks for your coding though I'll check if that will be the same or not.

If anyone else has a 2.0T and can grab that coding it would be appreciated!


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

And, any luck?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chillout said:


> And, any luck?


Haven't checked yet, been traveling this weekend, I hope to get to it tomorrow.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

No one else with a turbo and vag com willing to look at this for me? lol. I haven't checked his coding out yet, it may be the same but I rather be safe than sorry and get someone who has the 2.0T to check their coding.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

I know you asked for a manual trans. Just for S&Gs, here is one from a DSG .

pn#5c0907379c hw:5c0907379c

Component: esp mk60ec1 h31 0156

Revision: 00h31001

Coding:f14b6016492600018f1406ec921f0041a71800

VCID: 2e5933fb79b3b168827


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

this is my 2013 2.0T 6spt MT

Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5C0 907 379 C HW: 5C0 907 379 C
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0156 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: F14B6016492300028F0F06E8921F0041A71800
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2E58A09F7925706E36F-807B


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone! I'll be checking it out this weekend!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well took a look finally today and all these codes are different, so annoying! I think I'm going to have to contact my dealer and hopefully they can help get me my original coding. Thanks again though everyone!


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

also, be sure to consult Ross-Tech with this... they seem to know a lot about these modules


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chillout said:


> also, be sure to consult Ross-Tech with this... they seem to know a lot about these modules


Lol they're helpful but for this they just told me to put my stock coding back in because they haven't heard of it working on the beetle either. Which I figured out on my own lol

posted via tapatalk


----------

